# Hide Comment - What's the point?



## Eidy (Jan 18, 2011)

What's the point with the "Hide Comment" feature if it doesn't even work? Why even have it if I can't hide other users annoying comments on my submissions? I keep hitting the hide comment feature, clicking okay, and it does nothing. Even checked the submission with another account, and it's still not working.


----------



## Konda (Jan 18, 2011)

someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I think you can currently use it only to hide your own comments, not other people's comments.

At one point we were able to hide comments on our own submissions, but this has been disabled (at least for the time being) for whatever reason.


----------



## Willow (Jan 18, 2011)

It's so that way people can hide their own comments as well as other people's comments on the user's submissions. One part of it has been disabled though because of a vulnerability in the coding, I believe now you can only hide your own. The point is because furries can't handle constructive criticism and other such things. 

But it leaves an unsightly little block where the comment used to be, especially when there's a string of them.


----------



## Sax (Jan 19, 2011)

I use the hide comment feature when instead of replying to someone's comment on one of my pics, I reply to the pic instead, and so people don't know I've replied to them. I used to do that a lot when I began to post on FA. I wish I could delete my own comments instead though. (If there's a way, tell me)


----------



## Taralack (Jan 19, 2011)

Saxfyle said:


> I wish I could delete my own comments instead though. (If there's a way, tell me)


 
Only admins can delete comments.


----------



## Eidy (Jan 20, 2011)

Willow said:


> It's so that way people can hide their own comments as well as other people's comments on the user's submissions. One part of it has been disabled though because of a vulnerability in the coding, I believe now you can only hide your own. The point is because furries can't handle constructive criticism and other such things.
> 
> But it leaves an unsightly little block where the comment used to be, especially when there's a string of them.


 
Oh. Okay, it would be nice if it just told you it was disabled due to the coding instead of acting like it was broken. Sometimes the unsightly little block is better than the drama a stupid comment can cause.


----------



## Willow (Jan 20, 2011)

Eidy said:


> Oh. Okay, it would be nice if it just told you it was disabled due to the coding instead of acting like it was broken. Sometimes the unsightly little block is better than the drama a stupid comment can cause.


 Except half the time that "drama" isn't drama. It's someone giving advice.


----------



## Eidy (Jan 20, 2011)

Willow said:


> Except half the time that "drama" isn't drama. It's someone giving advice.



So?


----------



## Willow (Jan 20, 2011)

Eidy said:


> So?


 There's really no reason to be getting pissy about it. 

If you can't handle criticism, you probably shouldn't be on the internet. period.


----------



## Xavan (Jan 20, 2011)

Willow said:


> Except half the time that "drama" isn't drama. It's someone giving advice.



Have it be terrible advice, then the drama starts.


----------



## Eidy (Jan 20, 2011)

Willow said:


> There's really no reason to be getting pissy about it.
> 
> If you can't handle criticism, you probably shouldn't be on the internet. period.



There really is no reason to get pissy about this, so calm down. There's also a big difference between criticism and advice. In fact. They're nothing the same. And no one should have to look at anything in their gallery that they don't want to, hence why it's their gallery. If you were running a gallery in a physical location and I hung up post it notes saying everything I disliked or needed improvement about your work I highly doubt you'd leave them up.


----------



## Willow (Jan 20, 2011)

Eidy said:


> There really is no reason to get pissy about this, so calm down. There's also a big difference between criticism and advice. In fact. They're nothing the same. And no one should have to look at anything in their gallery that they don't want to, hence why it's their gallery. If you were running a gallery in a physical location and I hung up post it notes saying everything I disliked or needed improvement about your work I highly doubt you'd leave them up.


 Constructive criticism is essentially critique, and critique is essentially advice. But most people interpret any form of advice as a personal attack. That's why people who say "Positive comments only" because they have some self esteem issue or whatever bother me. If you want people's opinions on something, don't limit it to what you want to hear. No one's asking anyone to look at anyone's art forcibly, but they're still entitled to an opinion regardless. So if someone says "you need some improvement" and tell you what's wrong, they're trying to help you. But heaven forbid that because OH MY GOD SOMEONE'S TRYING TO ATTACK ME. People need to get rid of their persecution complex. 

Now if I were running a gallery in a physical location, and someone said they disliked my art or that it needed improvement, no I probably wouldn't leave the art up if it can be improved. But in its place I'd probably put an improved version. If someone just generally doesn't like my art, okay. Not everyone likes my art to begin with already. 

And it's not like forums have a hide comments function y'know. You post a thread and people don't like it, you can't block out what you don't wanna read. 

Anyway, it kinda defeats the purpose of having an art site and putting up art if you tune out 90% of people's opinions. Some of which would probably be useful.


----------



## Eidy (Jan 20, 2011)

Willow said:


> Constructive criticism is essentially critique, and critique is essentially advice. But most people interpret any form of advice as a personal attack. That's why people who say "Positive comments only" because they have some self esteem issue or whatever bother me. If you want people's opinions on something, don't limit it to what you want to hear. No one's asking anyone to look at anyone's art forcibly, but they're still entitled to an opinion regardless. So if someone says "you need some improvement" and tell you what's wrong, they're trying to help you. But heaven forbid that because OH MY GOD SOMEONE'S TRYING TO ATTACK ME. People need to get rid of their persecution complex.
> 
> Now if I were running a gallery in a physical location, and someone said they disliked my art or that it needed improvement, no I probably wouldn't leave the art up if it can be improved. But in its place I'd probably put an improved version. If someone just generally doesn't like my art, okay. Not everyone likes my art to begin with already.
> 
> ...



Oh, well you said criticism, now you're changing it to constructive criticism. There's a difference between being concise and being vague. Feel free to be concise instead of vague at anytime.

But really where to begin, where to begin. Yes, people in this fandom are sensitive about their work, and you just need to accept this. A lot of people in this fandom come from troubled families or are picked on in school and thus don't have high self-esteem. Did you ever consider that? Maybe they feel their art is the only thing they're good at, or maybe they just like where they are, even if it's not that good. My sister for instance, loves mac and cheese with enough ketchup to turn it red. We all suggest to her that it's way too much ketchup, and yet she still insists on her crappy meal. Because that's what she likes. Then there are those brilliant people who spend a great deal of time critiquing and offering advice on submissions that are not serious attempts at art making. Be it quickies, jokes, what have you. I'm not taking advice from someone who can't tell the difference between a serious piece and one where the artist simply did it and wasn't considering technique and craftsmanship. It's also cute of you to say that people should just accept advice, but why should I or anyone accept advice from strangers on the internet. Their advice and information may, and is often not based in consistent practice and experience. No advice is much better than bad advice; point in case, there is one user here who nitpicks my line art to death. Yet one of my instructors thinks my linework is just fine. Whose advice am I going to follow; the man who has run galleries in NYC, paints and makes comics professionally, has been on TV and radio due to their art, is an instructor and chair of foundations at a prestigious fine art university or that FA user who draws Pikachu's vagina in his spare time?

And yes, you most certainly would leave your work hanging in that gallery. It's a little difficult to sell work and display it if you're constantly meddling with it. Suggesting that you'd be constantly improving pieces that are supposed to be on display shows a gross lack of understanding of how professional artists really work. You may take that advice and contemplate it in later in your creating process but you certainly aren't going to be redoing your whole show on the fly, you have new pieces to make so you can continue making a living.

No one's talking about forums, dear. Please stay on topic.

Your last sentence is quite a jewel. No, it does not in any way, shape, or form defeat the purpose of an art site if you tune out people's opinions. Because the point of the art site isn't their opinions AT ALL. The point is to post art. In fact, the VCL has been doing very well in their long existence not even having a commenting system. Who'd thunk it, an art site without a commenting system. All you do is post art, and visitors come and look at it. Hence why it's an art site and not an opinion site. And tuning out 90%, I don't know where you're getting this number but I'd say most people are tuning out 1-5% comments, depending on the user. Now, I'm done debating with a child, because this professional artist has better things to be doing. Like sleeping, then I'll probly wake up and spend half an hour in bed contemplating what commission I'll work on tomorrow morning.


----------



## Deo (Jan 20, 2011)

The point of hiding comments is to backpedal if you're a douche, or through a hissy fit and storm like a petulant child because someone doesn't agree with you _*ON THE INTERNET, which is SERIOUS BUSINESS.*_




Eidy said:


> BOO HOO BIG TEARS /wrists


 Some people  are sensitive about their work, and they shouldn't post it to a public  website and should hang it on their refrigerators for their mommies to  look at.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 20, 2011)

Are you really trying to talk down to Willow?

The point of an art site is to post your art; whether people like it or not is not up to you. Opinions come whether you like it or not; if someone hates your work, that's their own damn opinion.

And just for the sake of art, here's MY opinion, which you absolutely CANNOT CONTROL as you seem to think you can: Your art is could use some serious improvement. While you have potential, you should study more anatomy and perhaps use your own hands or yourself (taking pictures doesn't hurt) as a reference. It's never killed someone and improve further. As for the people who really believe that art is their only talent but clearly don't have talent, they could also invest in a few anatomy books. As I said, it's never killed someone to try and improve further.

Before you try shoving your bullshit down someone else's throat thinking that you have every right to post your art, remember this: It's a privilege. The admins of this site are allowing you to post your art so you should be a little grateful.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 20, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> The point of hiding comments is to backpedal if you're a douche, or through a hissy fit and storm like a petulant child because someone doesn't agree with you _*ON THE INTERNET, which is SERIOUS BUSINESS.*_
> 
> Some people  are sensitive about their work, and they shouldn't post it to a public  website and should hang it on their refrigerators for their mommies to  look at.


 
QFT, because apparently I am out of "this"es. 

The minute you post something on the internet, it's open for EVERYONE and ANYONE to comment on. Either grow a thicker skin/some balls, or don't post at all.


----------



## Deo (Jan 20, 2011)

Besides OP, all your art is just hairy dicks, what could anyone anyfur possibly say that wasn't full of "OH MY FUCKING MURRRRRRRRR I LOVE YOU MASTER ARTIST".
Note to OP, step off pedestal, improve your art, quit yer bitchin'.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 20, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> QFT, because apparently I am out of "this"es.
> 
> The minute you post something on the internet, it's open for EVERYONE and ANYONE to comment on. Either grow a thicker skin/some balls, or don't post at all.


 
My "This" button is gone. But, OP, instead of having a really bad attitude about constructive criticism, just take what is said and get over it. You don't have to listen to it, but B'AWWWING about it because you expect someone to lick your ass when you shit out art is just going to get your ass disliked extremely quickly and you'll find a new reason for being to criticize you.


----------



## Deo (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4641242/
The shoulders are too low. Where they are at now they are sagging as if they were dislocated out of socket and just hanging there. The head alos lacke the square cow head shape that defines bovines. The ears should be lower on the head, where they are now is incorrect on a bovine's head. The left thigh is more turned to the side than the hoof, this means he either has a bone disease or severe calcium deprivation as his lower leg is twisted towards the viewer. Your upper and lower body are disproportionate to each other. Taking life drawing classes should help with this problem.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4366467/ This one has giant head syndrome and the same twisted legs. I get that you're trying to show the pawpads, but that would mean the bones would be horribly warped and deformed.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4982237/
wings don't work like that. You're missing the Humerus bone of the wing.

Also your earlier work appears to be traced from porn. However I don't want to delve through porn just to prove my inkling.


----------



## Eidy (Jan 21, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4641242/
> The shoulders are too low. Where they are at now they are sagging as if they were dislocated out of socket and just hanging there. The head alos lacke the square cow head shape that defines bovines. The ears should be lower on the head, where they are now is incorrect on a bovine's head. The left thigh is more turned to the side than the hoof, this means he either has a bone disease or severe calcium deprivation as his lower leg is twisted towards the viewer. Your upper and lower body are disproportionate to each other. Taking life drawing classes should help with this problem.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4366467/ This one has giant head syndrome and the same twisted legs. I get that you're trying to show the pawpads, but that would mean the bones would be horribly warped and deformed.
> ...



Oh, I can take any critique you can throw, and I'm certainly not opposed to it. I've spent hours upon hours in critique sessions. But just like everything in life, it all has a time and place where it's acceptable. Keep in mind FA was not created as a furry critique site, but a general furry art site so not everyone wants it, or should have to accept it. Although a furry art site dedicated to critique would be a strong concept.

First piece; I know his anatomy is far from perfect, but please understand this was also a $15 sketch commission. As such I can only realistically spend so much time on it. The commissioner, who is a repeat customer, was happy with it, and as such so am I. In the end, when it comes to commissioned pieces the customers satisfaction comes first and foremost. If they're happy, I am. As for life drawing courses, I've successfully completed Foundation Drawing 1 and 2, Illustration 1 through 4, and Figure Drawing 1 and 2, on top of the free figuring drawing my school offers. I'm a senior at the New Hampshire Institute of Art, and will earn a BFA in Illustration in 2012. After that I'm debating if I want to go for my Masters.

I agree with you that the head is larger than anatomically acceptable, but honestly I like it. The question I have for you is; is the largeness of the head something you had to work to see or did it jump out immediately at you as something wrong? As you know with art making (I looked through your gallery, and you have strong pieces) you can easily make errors that aren't initially perceivable to you, as such, what looks fine to me may be jarring and wrong to you as a viewer with fresh eyes. And I was having a hard time with the calves and feet, though that's obvious. Part of the point of the drawing was achieving a better understanding of the hybrid human-animal leg. I've always found this to be most difficult, but one thing I've recently found to be most helpful is visiting my friends with dogs and studying their legs in person. It gives you a far more in depth understanding of the structure. Photos are nice and all, but there's nothing more helpful then really experiencing what you're trying render.

Again, this is another commissioned piece, and time spent on the piece as a whole is a factor. I don't claim to know anything about bird anatomy or wing structure, I simply referenced the other pieces the commissioner had in his FA gallery of his character. In the end the commissioner was happy with his piece, and thus, so am I.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 21, 2011)

Closing thread by OP request.  Plus, we have critique forums already.  This is not one of them.


----------

